# visa application



## fodder (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey all , its great to get such good information here, very handy indeed. I'm an Aussie (Tassie), who wishes to settle in Phils in the future. I've had an online romance with a Phils girl for just over a year now, and we want her to come here for a visit. Apparently our embassy frowns on Phils girls coming here, especially if they appear to be broke, and they are only coming for a social visit. I will finance her of course, but it seems she will have to jump thru many hoops, and answer a barrage of questions to obtain a visa, and they are often refused. Is there any advice on making this application easier? Any tricks or certain directions to take? Any women, (or guys partners) who have gone thru these hassles and found ways around it? I can go there of course instead, but she wants to visit, and its easier for her to visit here, so my work here isnt so disrupted by going there etc. Cheers everyone


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Fodder,
The reason why the Australian embassy doesn't give them visitor visa is because they KNOW they would be coming to stick and stay instead of for Fodder!!

To the US, there is a fiance visa that takes about a year to approve. However, the two people have to show pictures of them together, first 

I guess, you'd have to go and find out first?  And hopefully, you are not getting scammed by these girls...


----------



## weddedbliss (Mar 3, 2014)

a friend of mine went through that process.. she intended to get a tourist visa for australia.. should your gf apply for it she needs to have a letter of invitation from you, financial proof that she can indeed support her stay there (bank certificate), ITR (income tax return), your documents stating that you can support her there, and she needs show money. a proof that she owns a property here is a plus too. my friend who lacked ITR was denied. embassies here are very strict when it comes to issuing a tourist visa for filipinos because more often than not, these people tend to stay in a foreign country with no proper documentations, get a job, and stay illegally. there are many immigration companies here too that offers assistance for that at a price of course with no guarantee that she'd get approved though, and the process takes time. the easiest way my friend did was going to thailand, getting a job there, applied for a working visa in thailand and visited australia upon the request of her fiance. it took her a month when she applied a tourist visa for australia in thailand. but take note, she's working in thailand and has procured a working visa there. it would be best if you come here for a visit instead, in my own opinion. =))


----------



## fodder (Jul 21, 2013)

pronse said:


> Fodder,
> The reason why the Australian embassy doesn't give them visitor visa is because they KNOW they would be coming to stick and stay instead of for Fodder!!
> 
> To the US, there is a fiance visa that takes about a year to approve. However, the two people have to show pictures of them together, first
> ...


Ha ha you cynic you  she has no intention of staying here, and indeed wants me to go there instead. I have pushed and cajoled her into coming here for a visit  She didnt want to as its kinda scandalous for her to meet me here as a single woman, and also thinks the man should make that move by going there first. I have spent months talking her into it, as it would cost me so much more in lost work and income for me to go there is all. I met her online by chance, nothing to do with dating sites etc, and she is highly qualified and has work over there. She has no desire to be an illegal here thats for sure. Cheers


----------



## fodder (Jul 21, 2013)

Ah cool, thanx for that info bliss, I'll share that stuff with her, thanx man


----------



## weddedbliss (Mar 3, 2014)

fodder said:


> Ha ha you cynic you  she has no intention of staying here, and indeed wants me to go there instead. I have pushed and cajoled her into coming here for a visit  She didnt want to as its kinda scandalous for her to meet me here as a single woman, and also thinks the man should make that move by going there first. I have spent months talking her into it, as it would cost me so much more in lost work and income for me to go there is all. I met her online by chance, nothing to do with dating sites etc, and she is highly qualified and has work over there. She has no desire to be an illegal here thats for sure. Cheers


hmmmm.. since she's working herein Philippines then add that "leave of absence" certificate from her work to prove that she was allowed to have a vacation by her superior, together with other documents i mentioned. i don't know how much "show money" she'd be needing for an australian tourist visa, but my friend prepared around 100,000php in her account.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

If that is the case, she should have no problem applying for a visa. If she has a good job and proof she can afford to travel and support herself while there, she should be able to obtain a visa. Good luck.


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

Save your money. And, this might be the best advice I can give you. Do not give her a huge sum of money to sit in the bank to show she has a balance. The money will disappear. 

I went through the process for my partner of one year and was denied for the UK.
Although she fills the application, signs the declaration, you provide and sign a sponsorship, she'll probably still get denied.

I have filed a formal complaint against the UK Embassy. No response yet.

They basically implied we are both liars.

Two of the reasons they "believe on the probablities" that she will not return - no job, no assets. Even though she chose the option on the application - unmarried partner.

I even opened a joint bank account. You know what they said? "Even though you show a balance, it does not prove the funds are available. FFS, I had the bank issue the proper requirement form that the embassy required. You cannot win.

Yes, I am angry and there are many many more stories of the same.


----------



## weddedbliss (Mar 3, 2014)

Pedro Reklamo said:


> I even opened a joint bank account. You know what they said? "Even though you show a balance, it does not prove the funds are available. FFS, I had the bank issue the proper requirement form that the embassy required. You cannot win.


<Snip> I can get a bank certificate here in Philippines that can show that i have cash flow for whatever number of years i might need to appear on the certificate even though i don't have any actual existing record from the said bank. I would just have to pay 10,000php during that time to procure such document. I don't know how the banks here would do that, but it is doable. So yeah, i think the embassies know this kind of system. and it's true that some people can have records for the show money that is actually non-existent coming from a bank.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Pedro Reklamo said:


> Save your money. And, this might be the best advice I can give you. Do not give her a huge sum of money to sit in the bank to show she has a balance. The money will disappear.
> 
> I went through the process for my partner of one year and was denied for the UK.
> Although she fills the application, signs the declaration, you provide and sign a sponsorship, she'll probably still get denied.
> ...



Hi Fodder,
This was the best advice so far.

No idea how old you are but if able I recommend you get a job at Quantas.

My last trip I met two Quantas guys, you'll get to fly free to the PI plus they seem to have a good vacation policy as these guys go every 3-4 months to the PI.

Good Luck


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

fodder said:


> Ha ha you cynic you  she has no intention of staying here, and indeed wants me to go there instead. I have pushed and cajoled her into coming here for a visit  She didnt want to as its kinda scandalous for her to meet me here as a single woman, and also thinks the man should make that move by going there first. I have spent months talking her into it, as it would cost me so much more in lost work and income for me to go there is all. I met her online by chance, nothing to do with dating sites etc, and she is highly qualified and has work over there. She has no desire to be an illegal here thats for sure. Cheers


Well, not really a cynic but that's what usually happens. I won't say 100% coz I have to speak for majority of cases.

Now, the fact that you prefer to stay in Australia instead of losing money, work, etc. tells me that she's not AS important as she should be!

If she's really a wife caliber (and she really wants to go to you and not stay!), then you are obliged to do something for her too? Heck, this is your 50%!!

If this was me, I would either end it coz I am not up to doing it or jump on the first chance to see her if she was really the one. 

Think about it, saying goodbye to her is also a sign of love!


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

weddedbliss said:


> from which country did you open the joint account? this is what i learned from my experience.. I can get a bank certificate here in Philippines that can show that i have cash flow for whatever number of years i might need to appear on the certificate even though i don't have any actual existing record from the said bank. I would just have to pay 10,000php during that time to procure such document. I don't know how the banks here would do that, but it is doable. So yeah, i think the embassies know this kind of system. and it's true that some people can have records for the show money that is actually non-existent coming from a bank.


I am here na in the Philippines. I opened the account at BPI and I hold the ATM card. Anyway, my partner lives with me and understands the reason for the account. It's insurance for her and also to show we have joint account.
The embassy requires the bank to completely a BCVS (or something ) downloadable from the Embassy website. The bank issued their own and charge.
Maybe the statements where the issue. I guess you could close the account after obtaining the statements. So, what can you do?
I have also opened a sole account for her just to get her some history.


----------



## weddedbliss (Mar 3, 2014)

Pedro Reklamo said:


> I am here na in the Philippines. I opened the account at BPI and I hold the ATM card. Anyway, my partner lives with me and understands the reason for the account. It's insurance for her and also to show we have joint account.
> The embassy requires the bank to completely a BCVS (or something ) downloadable from the Embassy website. The bank issued their own and charge.
> Maybe the statements where the issue. I guess you could close the account after obtaining the statements. So, what can you do?
> I have also opened a sole account for her just to get her some history.[
> ...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Absolute Correct Info*



weddedbliss said:


> Pedro Reklamo said:
> 
> 
> > I am here na in the Philippines. I opened the account at BPI and I hold the ATM card. Anyway, my partner lives with me and understands the reason for the account. It's insurance for her and also to show we have joint account.
> ...


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

No guesswork, they just don't want to issue visas and their requirements are very vague. That gives them easy options to refuse.

Nothing to do with the Philippines government.


----------



## weddedbliss (Mar 3, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> weddedbliss said:
> 
> 
> > Pedro,
> ...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

weddedbliss said:


> Jet Lag said:
> 
> 
> > Philippine gov has nothing to do with this.. embassies here have their own guidelines that needs to be followed and required documents that should be presented in a way that it won't lead to being questioned. some countries even change their visa requirements without considering old applicants who have been following the previous set of guidelines, thus leading to a visa applicant being denied. Most of the time an applicant will be denied basically if he or she doesn't have enough proof of financial capacity to visit or stay in a particular country.
> ...


----------

